# Thai Hot Sauce



## silverwolf636 (Jan 8, 2010)

I cannot find Thai hot sauce (Sriracha) anywhere around here. Even ChinaMart. 
Any suggestions gang?
--ray--


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 8, 2010)

I can find the California made Huy Fong (rooster) sriracha @ SUper Walmart in my area.

The ones I prefer are made in Thailand, and I can find them in Chicago's Chinatowns.  My favorite brand of sriracha is Shark brand, made in Thailand.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mostly what this Wally Mart has is Mexican but I will check again. Unless I go to a specialty food place. Or I could do what I do when I'm buying for Mexican foods and follow a Mexican around and see what he/she is buying.  I can find a Chinaperson and follow them around and see what they buy in Chinese food and hope they lead me to it. 
lol
--ray--


----------



## rivet (Jan 8, 2010)

We can get the rooster brand that Jim said above^^ at the grocery store, but I've never seen an imported Thai one around here. You might want to PM FIRE IT UP, he's the man with the hot stuff connections...


----------



## bob the noob (Jan 8, 2010)

You can always order online: http://importfood.com/sriracha_sauce.html


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm guessing if you live in an area that Chinese are called "Chinaperson," then it would be difficult to find Sriracha. haha


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 8, 2010)

What led to  that was I thinkin Chinaman then I thot Chinawomen (didn't want to insult the opposite sex here) then chinaperson popped up. LOL  I didn't catch myself on that one. 
--ray--


----------



## tn_bbq (Jan 8, 2010)

Not to mention the fact that the stuff ain't even Chinese.  It's Vietnamese.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 8, 2010)

technically the original versions are Thai. named after the city of Si Racha in Thailand. Huy Fong(rooster) Sriracha(made in California) is a vietnamese owned company.

either way its good stuff.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jan 8, 2010)

maybe so


http://www.huyfong.com/no_frames/company.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huy_Fong_Foods


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I can get some of the Shark brand at my local grocery store - let me know if you want to do an exchange and I will check on it for you


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 8, 2010)

sriracha is kind of like ketchup,  alot of different brands.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry, but this post is just screaming for a Lebowski quote...

*The Dude*: Walter, what is the point? Look, we all know who is at fault here, what the **** are you talking about? 
*Walter Sobchak*: Huh? No, what the **** are you... I'm not... We're talking about unchecked aggression here, dude. 
*Donny*: What the **** is he talking about? 
*The Dude*: My rug. 
*Walter Sobchak*: Forget it, Donny, you're out of your element! 
*The Dude*: Walter, the chinaman who peed on my rug, I can't go give him a bill, so what the **** are you talking about? 
*Walter Sobchak*: What the **** are you talking about? The chinaman is not the issue here, Dude. I'm talking about drawing a line in the sand, Dude. Across this line, you DO NOT... Also, Dude, chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature. Asian-American, please. 
*The Dude*: Walter, this isn't a guy who built the railroads here. This is a guy... 
*Walter Sobchak*: What the **** are you...? 
*The Dude*: Walter, he peed on my rug! 
*Donny*: He peed on the Dude's rug. 
*Walter Sobchak*: Donny you're out of your element! Dude, the Chinaman is not the issue here!


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 9, 2010)

hahaha that's pretty funny.


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 9, 2010)

I usually get mine from World Market if you have any nearby Ray.


----------



## rivet (Jan 9, 2010)

DUDE, you are so on target not just for this thread, but for so much here I don't think you even realize 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GREAT Lebowski lines, you made me want to rent the movie all over again!


----------



## meateater (Jan 9, 2010)

Is this what your looking for?


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup, that's the stuff.
--ray--


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 9, 2010)

heres the Shark brand from Thailand, really good. 

Take a gander @ the ingredients, no chemicals I cant pronounce that the Huy Fong one has. 

Less is better imho, and I try to avoid as many chemicals, High fructose corn syrup, salt, and other things food processors sneak into our food,  sauces, and inject into the meat some folks buy.





good luck with your search.


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 23, 2010)

walmart should have it by the oriental section not by the regular hot sauces


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 23, 2010)

I am positively sure you can whip up something adequate on your stove top.
Thai peppers(bird peppers)
sugar
vinegar
water
toasted garlic

the amounts youd have to play with but itd be fun huh?


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 23, 2010)

look at this recipe, but if you cant get sirracha maybe fish sauce would be even harder?

http://www.whiteonricecouple.com/rec...-sauce-recipe/


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 23, 2010)

I found it at a local Giant Eagle.  Thanx all. 
That stuff is wicked! LOL
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## bassman (Jan 23, 2010)

We have a small oriental store here that carries it.  They also have huge quantities of things like sesame oil that are reasonably priced.


----------



## buttsmoker (Jan 23, 2010)

They sell it at wallyworld here. Buy it every couple weeks. If you cant find it  i may be able to send some.


----------

